# Forgotten password??



## t1mz (Oct 4, 2010)

Is there anyone that can help me unlock my cellphone It is a Chinese model - a988 AKL, dual sim, quad band with TV.
It was working fine previously.
I have tried the usual and also unusual passwords but to no avail. Even the default passwords will not work, I have even removed the battery and replaced it but still no go... HELP is much appreciated.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

We don't provide any help with lost passwords or getting around password protection. Obviously, we can't determine the real intent here, so our policy is to abstain from any assistance in these matters.

From the Tech Support Forum Rules & Conduct


> ILLEGAL ACTIVITIES
> 
> Users may not post hacks, cracks, or give instruction how to pirate any type of software, or anything similar, in any forum of TSF. We do not condone, support or give instruction on any illegal activity pertaining to computer systems, computer hardware, computer software programs or computer related activities. *Included in this group of activities are requests for help to circumvent system admin passwords or Administrator settings on networks.* We do understand that the majority of requests may be legitimate, but we do not have the means to discern these from non-legitimate requests.


----------

